# shimano surf rod



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

hey guys... 

i was checkin' out OE2 off of N.Hampton BLVD... and came across the (fairly new) shimano surf rods. anyone have any thoughts on this new stick? 

apparently its "customizeable" with a shrink wrap reel seat. any thoughts??


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Look real nice to me...I'd definately like to try one out in the 12'+ range.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

They look pretty nice but are pretty pricey for an off the shelf rod. They seem very heavy espeially in the butt section. I would rather go with a custom which wouldnt cost much more. The good thing about the Shimano rods is the moveable reel seet and I believe they have an over the counter replacement lifetime warranty.

John


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

the guides look too small to pass 80lb. test albrights


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*First guide from the reel is put on backwards and*

the movable reel seat is just that moveable.. It will move with a good sized fish on... They droped the ball on this one..... JAM


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Not Backwards*

The lowrider gathering guide (size 20) is supposed to be turned in that direction.......this is consistent with Fuji's recommendation and will help minimize line tangles.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*dsurf its backwards*

I build rods,,,, its backwards...You should flip the last guide of the LR and New Concepts, all others should be twards ya the last one should be flipped... Look @ the Ballistic by Daiwa. Not to mention all the rods we build with new concepts @ RDT... JAM


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Not Backwards*

Jam, you miss my point......no one is disputing that is the correct way to mount the gathering guide for low riders..........backwards would imply the 'wrong way'.........which is not the case....it is the 'right way'..........maybe a better way to state it is 'the gathering guide is mounted opposite direction' of the remaining guides for low riders.....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Dsurf*

But all of there guides are the same way making them the wrong way... The collerctor guide needs to be reversed... Besides the point that the reel seat moves when ya catch a fish.. JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Dsurf*

after further inspection of all the shimano rods we have in stock some of them are done right and some are done wrong.. I stand corrected.. JAM


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

After ya have the pricy rod now ya have to buy a pricy counter weight tho balance it out.

Give me an average after market rod and give my wallet some relief.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I think a lot of that price is to cover the lifetime over the counter waranty. So that if you break it you can take it back to the store and they should replace it then and there. No shipping it back to the factory or paying service charges and what not. So if you are rough on stuff or have clumsy friends or spouses that break rod tips in car doors then that might be a good bet.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NArf...You get your ride fixed?*

You coming back and fishng with again this next season?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah after I got the 4x4 taken care of my tranny decided it didnt feel like working anymore. Luckily my uncle is a gm mechanic and he straightened everything back out for me. Anyway I will definately be up for doing that again. After coming back with all of those shark pics I had quite a few people wanting to come with me next time. I have a trip down to Florida scheduled for Christmas so my next trip will probably be in the spring. I just dont know if I should go to the OBX or to the Fort. I will probably decide when it comes closer to time. But I will definately be at the Fort come summer time when those sharks start showin up.

John


----------

